
With FriendCSV, Data Sneaks Out Facebook's Back Door - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/23/with-friendcsv-data-sneaks-out-facebooks-back-door/
======
byrneseyeview
Heh. I love how the screenshot poster is glad to show you how many Harvard and
Stanford alumni he knows. It reminds me of "The E-List A-List"
([http://www.newyorker.com/archive/1999/09/13/1999_09_13_050_T...](http://www.newyorker.com/archive/1999/09/13/1999_09_13_050_TNY_LIBRY_000019037)
summary, but sadly not online -- available in "Fierce Pajamas, I think).

------
rms
Haven't apps just like this gotten banned already?

